# Grapes after the frost



## PCharles (May 15, 2012)

Here in Western North Carolina we've had a real warm winter. Most spring fruits ere nearly a month ahead of schedule. Despite all that warm weather, we still had two frosty morning that struck fear in the hearts of fruit growers. I've heard reports that the Western NC apple crop may have been reduced by as much as 50%. 

This past weekend I visited a vineyard about 30 minutes East of Asheville. Here is a photo of the vines that I took.

Despite the initial damage to the first buds, I'm happy to report that the grapes look pretty darn good. 

I'll be visting the Yadkinville area in several weeks. 

Have a wonderful day,
PCharles


----------



## FTC Wines (May 15, 2012)

I've had the same scenario with my vines here in No. Ga. I lost all those tiny little grape clusters & new growth to the hard frost. But within a week new shoots came out. Then new grape clusters showed up. The locals call this a "second set". It may not be as heavy as the first set was, but I'm thankfull for all those new clusters. Same thing happened to my blueberry bushes. Roy


----------



## ibglowin (May 15, 2012)

Looks like they made it!


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2012)

PCharles those grapes are almost ready to bloom. The caps can be clearly seen. They next turn brown and fall off, opeing the flower up.


----------



## tatud4life (May 15, 2012)

The same thing happened to mine here in Northeast TN. I live about an hour west of Asheville. My oldest vine was plush, full, and had tons of little grape clusters. Unfortunately, the frost took care of those. It now has new growth and new little clusters!  The frost seemed to help my 2 year old though. A couple of days after the frost, it took off and grew about 2 feet towards the top wire! Today I am giving them a dose of calcium nitrate, so they should liven up some more. Also, a little pruning today to help them out.


----------



## PCharles (May 16, 2012)

grapeman said:


> PCharles those grapes are almost ready to bloom. The caps can be clearly seen. They next turn brown and fall off, opeing the flower up.


 
Thanks grapeman, I'm looking forward to observing the next steps. A flower... that makes sense. Each flower hopefully produces a fruit, a grape.


----------

